# Ziggy's going to the vet



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm taking Ziggy to see a vet today since his right wing is hurting him for some reason. His wings are full of pin feathers which I know are painful but everytime he preens there he lifts it up all funny like it hurts and he screams everytime he touches it or he moves it. I just want to know that he's ok with his clumpsy self...We're going in at 3pm.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nevermind...I just called and cnc. He was doing flappies on top of the cage with no problem 5 mins ago...I think I'm just paranoid today.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear he's ok. He probably got a feather out of place or was looking for extra attention.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Silly Ziggy, Good to hear he is ok


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's probably being a poor helpless male like Bailee. If Bails gets a feather out of place he sits there crying about it rather than putting it back where it belongs.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know what his problem was- he kept letting out a scream everytime he touched it..he's weird. He seems just fine now. PHEWW!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I don't know what his problem was- he kept letting out a scream everytime he touched it..he's weird. He seems just fine now. PHEWW!


Probably just hitting a pin feather. My guys do that sometimes too.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Trust Ziggy to pull on a little act, eh?  But I'm glad his wings feeling better now.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Bea was right and it was all his pins- he was holding his wing out which is what had me worried- he's fine- probably exagerated like the typical male.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok- I just looked at him and well he was bleeding - from what I can see he had about three blood feathers- I coated the area in flour and put him in the cage to keep him relaxed and still...he must have hit them again something and that's why it was bothering him. He had a really bad clip job and he's molting which is not helping-I'm acctually afraid to try and pull the feathers since they are cut really close to his skin I'm gona let him relax a bit and check him again in a little while. I feel so bad for him. Ever since I got him he's been so injured. He got beat up at the petstore and had cuts and bruises all over, plucked feathers, no tail, the skin on the side of his mouth was ripped, now the clip job is giving him problems...after all that he's still super sweet.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww poor Ziggy one good thing is he is in safe hands with you  he has been through so much the little sweetheart.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww poor little man.......how is he today?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh dear, poor Ziggy.  I hope he is a bit better today.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks. He's much better-playing and everything...he's a little too active for his own good.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Thanks. He's much better-playing and everything...he's a little too active for his own good.


good to hear the little man is ok


----------

